# Form 5 reference material



## TwistofFat (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello,

Does anyone have advise on a DVD/CD based Form 5 instructional video.  Working with my instructor on 5 and would like to have something to study from while on the road.

I have used both Mr. Tatum's and Mr. Planas' tapes for other 'reminders', but looking for something I can use on a laptop.

Respectfully - Glenn.


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't know of any DVD's but you can get these little gadgets that let you play your VCR into your computer so you can record them.

Just a thought..


----------



## TwistofFat (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike,

Thanks for the advise.  I am as technical as a lobster but if I cannot locate a dvd/cd I will attempt the plug-in.

Glenn.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know of any dvd's however I did run across a website that gives a pretty good written description of the forms/sets.

Here is the link to the Long 5 page, the rest of the sets and forms can be found by working your way through the panel of links on the left side.

http://home.austin.rr.com/americankenpo/long5.htm#Long%205

Hopefully this will be of some help.


- Josh -


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 17, 2004)

That is my old webpage I am no longer maintaining.  I guess I should put a redirect in there to the new site here on the MartialTalk server.

http://kenpo-texas.com/long5.htm#Long%205

 Here is the current link.

 -Michael


----------



## dubljay (Jun 17, 2004)

Not to get off topic, but I just gotta say that you maintain a very impresive site.  A good reference tool to have.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks, I have not had much time to work on it lately.  I hoped to get Long Form 8 up by now, and Tiger and Crane, Spear Set, and a Saber Set or two  from the older Chinese Kenpo system.  Maybe someday.

 -Michael


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 17, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have advise on a DVD/CD based Form 5 instructional video.  Working with my instructor on 5 and would like to have something to study from while on the road.
> 
> ...



Larry Tatum also has his material on DVD format. The phone number to the studio is: (626) 796-4029 if you wanna order it.

:asian:


----------



## TwistofFat (Jun 17, 2004)

Bill,

I did not know that -I will reach out to Mr. Tatum and procure.  His videos are top notch and great reference material to those of us who do not have schools in our cities (or States for that matter).

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 21, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> I did not know that -I will reach out to Mr. Tatum and procure.  His videos are top notch and great reference material to those of us who do not have schools in our cities (or States for that matter).
> 
> Regards - Glenn.



I'm glad that I could help you out.  :asian:


----------



## TwistofFat (Jul 9, 2004)

Bill,

I just received the DVD on From 5 and so far it looks great.  It it is a good tool to use as a reference while on the road - Kudo's to Mr. Tatum and your team.

Glenn.


----------



## Bill Lear (Jul 10, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> I just received the DVD on From 5 and so far it looks great.  It it is a good tool to use as a reference while on the road - Kudo's to Mr. Tatum and your team.
> 
> Glenn.



Thank You! If you're ever in Pasadena, California stop by the L.T.K.K.A. Headquarters sometime. It would be great to meet ya.


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 12, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> I just received the DVD on From 5 and so far it looks great.  It it is a good tool to use as a reference while on the road - Kudo's to Mr. Tatum and your team.
> 
> Glenn.



Does that mean you want to part with your Planas tape? I'm looking for a used set myself..


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 13, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> That is my old webpage I am no longer maintaining. I guess I should put a redirect in there to the new site here on the MartialTalk server.
> 
> http://kenpo-texas.com/long5.htm#Long%205
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.  Did you write these descriptions yourself?  I'll be starting this form soon and this is a great reference!:asian: 

MJ :asian:


----------



## TwistofFat (Jul 13, 2004)

MJ,

You may also want to consider the dvd/vhs from Mr. Tatum as a cliff notes once you learn the outline of Form Five from your instructor.  I found the transition from Brushing the Storm to Falling Falcon to Circling the Horizon er, challenging.  Mr. Tatum's dvd is a great compliment to the written detail from Mr. Billings.

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 13, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> MJ,
> 
> You may also want to consider the dvd/vhs from Mr. Tatum as a cliff notes once you learn the outline of Form Five from your instructor. I found the transition from Brushing the Storm to Falling Falcon to Circling the Horizon er, challenging. Mr. Tatum's dvd is a great compliment to the written detail from Mr. Billings.
> 
> Regards - Glenn.


Thanks Glenn!   I love Larry Tatum's stuff!   I have some of of it and it's great how he shows the applications of the forms!  He's a natural born teacher!  He clears up a few things too and gives some great ideas for adaptations.  I'll have to check out his Long Form 5 tape, I haven't seen that one, but I totally agree, learn it from your instructor first. I was planning on doing the same thing with Mr. Billing's work.  I like to write my own stuff first so I understand it and then reference other people.  Mr. Billing's written material appears to be easily relatable and through so I'll be sure to refer back to it after I do the work myself.  How do you like this form?  Have you learned it all?

MJ


----------



## TwistofFat (Jul 13, 2004)

MJ,

Just got it to the mechanical stage.  I am testing for my BB on 8/30 (if all goes well) so I had to learn it but have not spent as much time as say Form 4.
I think 5 was much easier for me to learn than 4 due in part to the length of 4 but also, when I learned the basics of 5 I already knew the techniques.  The harder parts of Form 5 was Hoping Crane (at 225 lbs I look like Hopin' Bear) and just getting the order straight.

I also find the DVD's much easier to use than the VHS since I can reference them on my computer - while I am at work.

Good luck - Glenn.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 13, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> I am testing for my BB on 8/30 (if all goes well)


   That's great!  I just tested for mine on Saturday and I'll pass on some advice I got which helped _cardio, cardio, cardio_ to prepare for it!  Best of luck to you!!!  Will you come back and tell us how it goes?  





> I think 5 was much easier for me to learn than 4 due in part to the length of 4 but also, when I learned the basics of 5 I already knew the techniques.


 I got a small piece this morning and I have a feeling I might agree with you...so far what I see I like!


> The harder parts of Form 5 was Hoping Crane (at 225 lbs I look like Hopin' Bear) and just getting the order straight.


  Hopin Bear...LOL  :boing2: 



> I also find the DVD's much easier to use than the VHS since I can reference them on my computer - while I am at work.


  Maybe you can find someone who can convert the tapes for you since you're all lobster claws   I have a gizmo that allows me to do that, and it's fairly easy to do!  Some places like video rental stores sometimes do that kind of stuff.  Check it out!

MJ


----------



## TwistofFat (Jul 15, 2004)

MJ,

I will keep you posted on how I do.  Been running a few miles everyday to get my lungs ready.  Maybe you can PM me on the name of the vhs to dvd solution.  I have dozens of tapes that I would like to get on dvd/cd.

Thanks - Glenn.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 15, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> MJ,
> 
> I will keep you posted on how I do. Been running a few miles everyday to get my lungs ready. Maybe you can PM me on the name of the vhs to dvd solution. I have dozens of tapes that I would like to get on dvd/cd.
> 
> Thanks - Glenn.


Running? I bow to you :asian: . My least fave... The reason God gave man and woman Karate  Ok I will look for the name of the gizmo and send it to you, but I have to say it was I think around $300 bucks. I plan to use it for my video editing so it's worth it for me, but for you it may depend on how may tapes you have to convert or maybe share it with friends, also you need to have a DVD burner on your computer... more $. I'll try and find the link to I think e-cost they, or Tom's hardware may have deals...I'll send you both.


----------

